

The 17-Year-Old, Award-Winning, Rube Goldberg Parts Manufacturer - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/meet-the-17_year_old-award_winning-rube-goldberg-parts-manufacturer

======
coherentpony
I would hire that kid in a heartbeat.

